# How many Public Work Projects for Perfect Town?



## Sachmach29 (Jul 13, 2013)

I am so confused. IGN and other websites state that you must have at least 10 PWPS for perfect town. These are all my PWPS:
3x Cobblestone Bridge
8x Yellow Bench
1x Water Well
1x Fountain
1x Park Clock
1x Street Lamp
1x Fence
1x Fire Hydrant 
1x Traffic Signal
1x Custom Design Sign
1x Face-Cutout Standee
1x Do Not Enter Sign
For things that cannot be demolished I have:
Campsite
Cafe
Museum 2F 
Katrina's Shop
Dream Suite.
I have all these built and this is the message I get from Isabelle; "Goodness gracious! Even from an academic standpoint, I must say this town is becoming quite good! If the town grows like this, I have no doubt that it's value will keep soaring ever higher, eh wot?" The survey also says Newtown has a good balance between natural areas and developed areas. However, citizens think the town still feels a bit barren overall, so additional development is desired. They'd like to see you dedicate more time and resources to public works projects.
WOW THAT WAS LONG LOL. So with all these built it says I need more PWPS. PLZ help me!!! Oh and I have nine villagers if that helps.

EDIT: Thanks for all your replies but still I built everything on my list of PWPS to build and still nothing. Due to time traveling I have added a few more PWPS to my list in the beginning. I have added a yellow bench, water well, fence, and face-cutout standee!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 13, 2013)

I see you have 9 different demolishables - perhaps you need to have 10 different ones?


----------



## Sachmach29 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sour of Hanoi said:


> I see you have 9 different demolishables - perhaps you need to have 10 different ones?


 Hmm maybe I'll try that tomorrow THANKS FOR REPLYLING


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 13, 2013)

I have twelve in my town, 2 bridges, 3 streetlights, a park clock, fountain, drinking fountain, yellow bench, stone tablet, Police Station, Caf? and only 8 houses and I got a perfect town rating this morning. I'm not sure if the ones on main street count, I think it must be only demolish-able ones that count.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 13, 2013)

For a perfect town you need at least 10, I think.
It might say so in my Perfect Town Guide (link in my signature).   I got it off of a website, so if you want to go straight to the website it's at the very bottom of the post.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 13, 2013)

It's 10 projects. Keep in mind you will probably have to have a large amount of flowers and trees as well. I got perfect town status fairly fast because I have a lot of flowers and trees.


----------



## Jizg (Jul 13, 2013)

Will Isabelle keep saying the villagers want more public works projects even if you have the required amount?


----------



## Sachmach29 (Jul 14, 2013)

If that is true then this game is wacked then. I seriously doubt that but it is possible. ALSO THANKS FOR REPLYING EVERYONE BUT IT SEEEMS THAT IT ISN'T 10 DIFFERENT DEMOLISHABLES BECAUSE I BUILT MORE (CHECK FIRST POST FOR UPDATE). This is also a PLZ HELPP!!!!!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 14, 2013)

Do you have all your projects spread out? I am pretty sure you are expected to have them spread out across the town fairly evenly. Also, though I have seen no real evidence for this different public works count differently. ~ I think larger are generally prefered and apparently some things ie. recycling bins, can count against you. But I don't think anything on your list does.

Also, do you definitely have the required amount of trees and flowers? I know it's not mentioned but maybe your game is just randomly displaying the wrong message?

Pretty sure minimum is 10-12 / possibly dependant on number of villagers. I don't know how it counts 8 benches though. o:


----------



## Sachmach29 (Jul 14, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Do you have all your projects spread out? I am pretty sure you are expected to have them spread out across the town fairly evenly. Also, though I have seen no real evidence for this different public works count differently. ~ I think larger are generally prefered and apparently some things ie. recycling bins, can count against you. But I don't think anything on your list does.
> 
> Also, do you definitely have the required amount of trees and flowers? I know it's not mentioned but maybe your game is just randomly displaying the wrong message?
> 
> Pretty sure minimum is 10-12 / possibly dependant on number of villagers. I don't know how it counts 8 benches though. o:


My projects are spread out and I definitely don't have enough flowers because I didn't want to start until I know I have all my PWPS done. And I don't understand what you said about the yellow benches! PLEASE ELABORATE


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 14, 2013)

Sachmach29 said:


> My projects are spread out and I definitely don't have enough flowers because I didn't want to start until I know I have all my PWPS done. And I don't understand what you said about the yellow benches! PLEASE ELABORATE



Then I suggest filling your town with flowers and seeing if that's the problem? As flowers seem to be a damage limitation method. 

I just meant that if you have 8 of the same project I'm not sure on how that works out in perfect town calculations. As I don't know whether it's prefered to have 10 different public works. - I have multiple statue fountains and I needed more than 10 PWP's to get a perfect town.


----------



## Sachmach29 (Jul 14, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Then I suggest filling your town with flowers and seeing if that's the problem? As flowers seem to be a damage limitation method.
> 
> I just meant that if you have 8 of the same project I'm not sure on how that works out in perfect town calculations. As I don't know whether it's prefered to have 10 different public works. - I have multiple statue fountains and I needed more than 10 PWP's to get a perfect town.


I will try putting flowers down THANX


----------



## sharkstache (Jul 14, 2013)

I have around 20 projects and she keeps telling me it's underdeveloped, can someone help me out?


----------



## Sachmach29 (Jul 14, 2013)

sharkstache said:


> I have around 20 projects and she keeps telling me it's underdeveloped, can someone help me out?


I'm going to follow Jinglefruit's advice and just meet the other requirements for perfect town and see what happens, try it!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 14, 2013)

Atleast if you know all other requirements are met then you'll know that that is definitely the problem. The last thing i done was made sure I had the right amount of projects. 

For flowers, use the butterfly tour going on today on the island and just go crazy with them, cause too many flowers is never an issue town wise.


----------



## Sachmach29 (Jul 14, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Atleast if you know all other requirements are met then you'll know that that is definitely the problem. The last thing i done was made sure I had the right amount of projects.
> 
> For flowers, use the butterfly tour going on today on the island and just go crazy with them, cause too many flowers is never an issue town wise.


Ya early I had snagged 40 flowers today from the butterfly tour. I'll probably pick up more today and tell you if it is still not working THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP!


----------



## Sachmach29 (Jul 14, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Atleast if you know all other requirements are met then you'll know that that is definitely the problem. The last thing i done was made sure I had the right amount of projects.
> 
> For flowers, use the butterfly tour going on today on the island and just go crazy with them, cause too many flowers is never an issue town wise.


THANK U I ACHEIVED PERFECT TOWN TODAY YOU'RE THE BEST


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 14, 2013)

Sachmach29 said:


> THANK U I ACHEIVED PERFECT TOWN TODAY YOU'RE THE BEST



You're most welcome! Now you just need to maintain it for 2 weeks!


----------



## Sachmach29 (Jul 14, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> You're most welcome! Now you just need to maintain it for 2 weeks!


DON'T REMIND ME :,( SO MUCH WORK


----------



## mistyblossom (Sep 3, 2017)

Maybe having lots of projects isn't the best - maybe only have a few?


----------



## Lackadaisy (Sep 4, 2017)

I have no idea why, but I've always managed to establish perfect status within the first few weeks of playing, and I'm almost certain I didn't have 10 projects. 
One thing all towns have always had in common is the wind turbine, which may give extra points toward the rating :3


----------

